# Installing Component speakers MKV Jetta



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am installing Boston Ac. Component speakers in the doors of my MKV Jetta. I am having a hell of a time with he wiring. I had 3 way Bostons that I took out to put these in but now I don't know what wire goes where. Should I just run all new wires from the 4 channel amp? Or does anyone know what wire is what? Thanks!


----------



## RobSVT (Jul 21, 2006)

The factory wiring is not setup for a 3-way system, at best, its setup for a 2-way, but does not have the crossover capability. If the Bostons have a crossover, you should be able to tap the 2 incoming wires for the main speaker in each door and go from there. Not really sure how the MK5 is setup with the door speakers though, so it may prove to be rather difficult. Mounting a 3 way system will be rather difficult.

Robert


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

by 3-way he probably means 3-way coaxial - not 3-way component. 

For 3-way coaxials on monsoon, he needs to solder the leads to one of the "tweeters" to the "tweeter" line in the stock harness. 
For 3-way coaxial on non-monsoon, just hook it up to the two original speaker wires.


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

They are 2 way components with a crossover. Should I just take the 4 incoming wires and put them in the input of the crossover? That would be a hell of alot easier!


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> by 3-way he probably means 3-way coaxial - not 3-way component.
> 
> For 3-way coaxials on monsoon, he needs to solder the leads to one of the "tweeters" to the "tweeter" line in the stock harness.
> For 3-way coaxial on non-monsoon, just hook it up to the two original speaker wires.


Yes 3 way coaxial


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you have monsoon?


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

No this is an MKV. I dont think its Monsoon, but I have a Kenwood HU anyway.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Then you're better off selling the coaxials and keeping the speakers stock until you can afford a 3-way set of component speakers


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

To late, I already trashed the Stocks =)

I have had the coaxils installed for 6 months. With the tweeter hooked up also. Are you saying that the 2 way components wont work?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That must sound horrible. Nothing like having all sounds being produced firing directly in to your ass.

It depends if you have the factory amp or not. If you have the amp, then you'll have to do a bypass rewire. If you don't have the amp, you can just hook it up like normal. Either way will only get you sub-par results: only slightly better than what you have with the coaxial set up you have now. Because of stock locations, the only logical upgrade is a 3-way.


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

ok dude so if you have a aftermarket amp deffentally run new 12 or 14 gauge wire from you amp not home speaker wire go get the good stuff


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Wire is wire is wire.

edit: Maybe I missed the part about the 4 channel amp. Did you already bypass the stock stereo and install an aftermarket amp? 

If yes then you can just hook the components up to the amp no problem. You'll still be plagued with the horrible stock locations, though.


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Wire is wire is wire.


 are you kidding dude?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Keep the total cross-sectional area the same and there's no difference between $5 lamp cord or $5000 "audiophile" cord.

RLC


FYI, this is what I typically use. It's a beautiful 25 cents a foot
http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KLE16BL


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

ok so oxygen free is a huge sham ya that sound about right don't give out advice like that to people who don't understand what your talking about not trying to under mind you but i wouldn't be saying stuff like lamp cable on here were going to get some pretty awful sounding systems


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Sonically, there is no difference between lamp cord and high end cable. Period.

RLC - Resistance, Inductance, Capacitance. 

The only measurable differences in lamp cord vs high end cable affects frequencies well out of our hearing range, thus making them negligible 

Better start hitting the books


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

they may be out of our hearing range. but they do affect the voice coil causing high frequency loss due to subtending wave lengths and and result in less precise high's... also they are more susceptible to oncoming interference due to the rats nest of 12v running threw our car's... what books should i hit?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No. Just no. Please just stop.


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> No. Just no. Please just stop.


what bumbled out cuz you don't know everything im not trying to fight with you but its physics dude


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Physics how? You're implying that a first order roll-off caused by the wire will have a noticeable effect in response despite the fact that that it doesn't show ANY effect until several octaves past the highest audible frequency? Any lower harmonic distortion is reduced (we're already below audible levels at the fundamental frequency) exponentially as the harmonic order is increased.

You're *completely ignoring* the fact that in any audio reproduction system, the voice coil, speaker diameter, and cone material have far greater influence in the reproduced sound: influence that is actually in the audible range. You're also ignoring the fact that high order frequencies are perceived through precedence as opposed to actual sound.

Also you're flat out foolish if you think low-voltage DC creates interference on an AC circuit.

I'd recommend any high-school logic-class books and physics class books that have a chapter on electronics. The physics book would also be good for the chapters on force and momentum. The loud speaker cookbook is a good one, as well as voice-coil magazine.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

vpcmotorsport, sorry for trashing the thread


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

shut the **** up and run lamp wire next to your extension cord of a power wire god damn your just being a little bitch god damn your a ****ing hot head id like to you even say that to my face yet alone walk up to me you ****ing twerp id like you to walk it to sema and try and sell your lamp wire see what real acoustic engineers have to say


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Why would I want to try and take logic in to a place full of people trying to stuff you so full of marketing nonsense that you blindly hand over your wallet to them? It'd be like trying to take out a bee hive with a pair of tweezers.


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow! I just want to know which wires go where. I am all out of lamp cord though. Soo, I can just run straight from the new AMP? Is there any resisters of any other crap in the wires that I have to worry about? If I just knew the colors of the wires that came in from the stereo to the door, I could figure it out. I guess I need to cut open the bundle of wires to figure it out. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha yeah sorry about that.


Yeah, run your speaker wires straight from the aftermarket amp. You can hook the coaxials straight to the amp. If you get components, crossover goes to the amp, speakers to the crossover. If an aftermarket amp was tapped in to the stock harness, it might be wise just to run new lines. Hacked harnesses are NOT fun to play with.


----------

